# BT Mosquito Build



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Gents I am ordering a Mosquito, I have a couple of questions reference some items.

Fly Line Tow Rails, yes or no? Curious what are your thoughts

Livorski flush mounted Nav lights, yes or no? Do they make a difference from the standard ones?

Walkboard for trailer, necessary for Mosquito?

Folding Aft Backrest, with step up pad or just fold up?

Power pole, yes or no? Would a stake out pole work?

Mag Alloy wheels, yes or no? Advantages on corrosion?

9" Display: GPS 943xsv $1400 or NSS EVO-3 $2000. They both have coastal charts

I am not a live bait guy at all (95% fly fishing). so plan on not having a plumbed live bait well in the console, other than resale, any pros and cons?

Appreciate your opinions.

VR
Dave


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Loogie said:


> Gents I am ordering a Mosquito, I have a couple of questions reference some items.
> 
> Fly Line Tow Rails, yes or no? Curious what are your thoughts *No, had 'em. Consider the "spikes" instead*
> 
> ...


My thoughts....


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Loogie said:


> Gents I am ordering a Mosquito, I have a couple of questions reference some items.
> 
> Fly Line Tow Rails, yes or no? Curious what are your thoughts---* I prefer to use mat or bucket*
> 
> ...


Notes above.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Fly Line Tow Rails, yes or no? Curious what are your thoughts *Use a bucket*

Livorski flush mounted Nav lights, yes or no? Do they make a difference from the standard ones? *no preference*

Walkboard for trailer, necessary for Mosquito?* yes on the wallboard, no necessary but nice to have*

Folding Aft Backrest, with step up pad or just fold up?* If you can access, I would just do a step *

Power pole, yes or no? Would a stake out pole work?* no power pole*

Mag Alloy wheels, yes or no? Advantages on corrosion?* no preference*

9" Display: GPS 943xsv $1400 or NSS EVO-3 $2000. They both have coastal charts *I went simrad and its nice*

I am not a live bait guy at all (95% fly fishing). so plan on not having a plumbed live bait well in the console, other than resale, any pros and cons? *I had my live well plumbed, wish I didn't.*


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

TheAdamsProject said:


> Notes above.


What does FMT area mean? Is that a Simrad mode? I currently have a Garmin GPS echo map chirp, the map seems pretty decent but its not very high definition. Does the coastal map on the Garmin have pretty good definition?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Loogie said:


> What does FMT area mean? Is that a Simrad mode? I currently have a Garmin GPS echo map chirp, the map seems pretty decent but its not very high definition. Does the coastal map on the Garmin have pretty good definition?


In florida we have Florida Marine Tracks that runs on navico units. So Simrad and Lowrance. My opinion it is the best mapping out there but in Florida. If you are not in Florida you can run other good mapping.


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

Backrest causes more trouble than convenience. 

A kayak stick/maunal power pole will hold the boat over mud/grass bottom. They don't stick well over rocky/sandy bottom. I switched to a power pole this summer and I will never own a boat without a powerpole ever again. 

Couldn't tell you on the nav lights. mine work just fine. -- The LED anchor light on the poling platform is definitely a worthy upgrade. the plastic flip up one is junk and will never keep the light from corroding. 

I think you usually have enough room to walk on the trailer beam once the skiff is sliding off the bunks -- my 2 cents. 

I love the central livewell. I often fill it up even when fly fishing. It's a great place to hold fish and "Keep em Wet" while you stage a picture. 

My trailer wheels are basic and at 4 years old are just starting to show corrosion. 

Never heard anything astounding about the fly line rails -- invest in a mat or the spikes. 

Call Jack Foreman and have him build you a prop. I might just be the guys biggest fan but he knows what he's doing with those things. a 14 pitch prop from him will have you running with the jack plate totally up and motor trimmed up a little as well. I can comfortably get up in 1 foot of water and get on plane quick with the tabs down. 

Oh! Get a cup holder on the poling platform. I really wish I got one of those as I spend a lot more time up there than i thought.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Loogie said:


> Gents I am ordering a Mosquito, I have a couple of questions reference some items.
> 
> Fly Line Tow Rails, yes or no? Curious what are your thoughts
> 
> ...


Keep it simple. The Mosquito is a fairly heavy hull and I don't believe the advertised weight as I owned a Mosquito for a year and it was heavy. Mine had all the options, which was a huge mistake on the part of the guy that built it. Fly line toe rails will not be of much use but won't hurt. I prefer a good stripping mat or bucket. Nav lights-no preference. Walkboard for trailer-yes if you do what you should do and order it set up for dry launch. Mine came with a much less than ideal Peterson trailer. It had a folding tongue but you absolutely could NOT open the tailgate of your truck without actually unhooking the skiff. Pure genius! Be sure you ask them if the tongue length with allow you to open tail gate or back hatch, if that matters to you. It was very annoying to have to load the truck, then hook the skiff up and then unhook it before unloading the truck. Peterson trailer also came with only one safety chain so I had to add one to be legal. Perhaps the first owner removed one but I doubt that. The Peterson trailer was also set up too low on the jack so it became an annoying chore just to unhook the skiff and you most likely won't be able to lift it off the ball with one person, but can do so with two strong folks. Definitely get it set up for dry launch and have a walk board. Dry launch is the only way to go! I can't imagine why anyone would ever have a trailer without a walk board. People have broken their legs without them. Don't care about the wheels. Folding backrest---yeah. I had one with no drop down legs. Like other BT Mosquito owners I know, the rest was used as a step and cracked. BT sent new parts free of charge but I was out about 700 for welding, powder coat and install for this sub optimal design. I have since seen that BT added drop down legs for the back rest. If I was building a Mosquito, I would ONLY go side console or tiller. This is fairly tippy, narrow skiff and your best bet is to go ultra-minimalist. I would personally like to see how it performed with a short shaft engine (my 60 Suzuki was 20" and a pain to deal with). Had some conversation with Eric at BT but no one had tried this a few years ago. I would do everything possible to keep it light. As to powerpole, that depends on how you fish but the skiff is heavy and hard to stop in the wind so I would consider having a micro pole at least as if you are drifting downwind, it can be nice. My current trailer is a black raptor coated galvanized Ramlin and it's like a Mercedes benz compared to a Yugo (Peterson). Perhaps Peterson has different models and have learned but that's my memory. I would not waste money or space with a back rest! The good news, the best Mosquito you can build should also be the cheapest! Set up properly, and driven properly, they are great little skiffs.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

edited


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

I would look at having them do a permanently mounted backrest that’s high enough to access hatches. Backrests are awesome especially for long runs but the flip down legs are kind of a pain in the ass.

don’t like power poles the push pole stakes out just fine.

haven’t seen a need for walkway on trailer. I dry launch 100% of the time and not necessary.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Pudldux said:


> I would look at having them do a permanently mounted backrest that’s high enough to access hatches. Backrests are awesome especially for long runs but the flip down legs are kind of a pain in the ass.
> 
> don’t like power poles the push pole stakes out just fine.
> 
> haven’t seen a need for walkway on trailer. I dry launch 100% of the time and not necessary.


I think you will have to have one that is permanently mounted but hinged or you won't be able to access hatches. Backrest is not bad for long runs but be sure there is enough room between the back rest and platform to keep you from hitting your head. Less is more with this skiff.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

I bought a vengeance in June from beavertail. No line rail as I use a fly line lair or basket.
Standard nav lights are fine.
I had them seadec n
Behind the helm in the cockpit, very nice when long day on water
Yes, get the back rest and step. Your body will thank you.
Go Simrad. They have the best charts, routs and trails.
I like power pole, the remote on my body allows me to anchor from anywhere on the boat or if I have gone swimming.
Yes walkway on trailer.
Yes plumb the live well. You will use bait in your fishing career.

if you ever go to sell these features will help, until then they give you good functionality and comfort.

yes cup holder on polling platform . Add your own polecandy when you get the boat


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Less is more with this skiff. Agree to certain extent. I went with the plumbed live well, even though I don't use live bait. Makes for a great fish box and trash receptacle. Good for resale when my estate sells the boat.

As a mainly solo angler, I love my Power Pole. I don't have to watch fish swim away while I fiddle with a stake-out pin. 

A backrest and stereo don't jive in my skiff world. I'm fishing, not cruising or hanging out at the sand bar. 

Opted for nice wheels and no corrosion issues yet. Wax and white vinegar are your friends. 

Keep it simple and you'll enjoy the skiff and shallow water performance.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Loogie said:


> Gents I am ordering a Mosquito, I have a couple of questions reference some items.
> I* have a Side Console Mosquito & love it!
> Much more room than CC style.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

My recommendations...

Skip the toe rails and get a stripping bucket.
Nav lights dont make a difference.
Walkboard not necessary on the trailer, put liquid rollers on the bunks and be very careful when you unhook the skiff. I have the Peterson trailer with my strike and dont have any issues dry launching it, my buddy had the ramlin with his mosquito and also did not have any issues dry launching without the walkboard. Neither of us have tailgate issues with our trucks/trailers.
I love my backrest and my buddy with the mosquito loved his as well. I dont have the support brackets on mine so I dont use it as a step. He had the brackets that made it a step and loved it. If you run long distances it's a godsend.
I'd recommend against a powerpole on the mosquito, I have one on the strike and barely use it and the stern of the mosquito is way narrower and alot more sensitive to weight distribution. The micro is cool but can have issues if the internal motor gets wet. I'd recommend a stakeout pole holder honestly but I've also never had an issue stopping the skiff with the push pole even in current. If you have a tm with anchor mode and use it often, that limits the need for the powerpole even more.
Mag wheels look nice!
Simrad no question, especially if you're in florida. FMT chip is hands down the best map chip you can get but it will only work on Lowrance or Simrad.
Like others have said above try and keep the skiff light, I'd recommend the side counsel. The center with jumpseat takes up a ton of room IMO and you save a ton of weight taking it out. I'd guess atleast 100-150lbs. Also makes room for lots of activities on the skiff... 
Live well? Ehh.. Insulated cooler? Definitely

Oh and definitely a cup holder on the poling platform....

Just my 2 cents but honestly it's mostly personal preference and dependent on the type of fishing you do the most


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Great suggestions so far, appreciate the inputs. Anyone have pictures of their cupholder on the poling platform? 

I will definitely get the CC plumbed for live well, seems reasonable for resale. 

Leaning towards the walkboard, I'm 56 but could be an issue ten years from now, and I launch alone quite a bit. My Hewes Redfisher 18 is too heavy and difficult to launch alone but I do and I just take my time. Looking forward to launching a lighter boat solo. 

I'll probably put the nice wheels on it because they look good. I will probably just have the regular backrest, and be careful getting up on the platform. 

Not going to worry about the nav lights, I will have the light under the poling tower though. 

I will wait on the power pole, and fish it first, if I need it I'll add it later. I use my spot lock on the redfisher works great, and if I'm poling shallow I'll probably just stake it out with a stake out pole if I need to.

No fly line rails, I do have a mat on my Redfisher and works decent enough.

Definitely going with a 9" display nav system, Simrad it is, either the EVO or GO9, both have the FMT maps, glad I asked about that! 

I am a classic type of guy, I am also looking at colors, that will be a difficult decision, leaning towards Ice Blue, Island Turquoise or Sea Foam hull, and a Fleet or Eggshell white for the top.


----------



## ThomasHierholzer (May 30, 2019)

I would definitely go with the EVO. My mosquito came with the GO7 and I recently upgraded to the EVO9 because the touch screen was a pain in the ass to operate under power and the resolution is much better for running FMT. 

I ended up also adding a powerpole so that I can stop myself in an emergency. Some of the places I fish around the glades are in heavy current over oysters and the push pole isn't enough when I'm drifting too fast towards a bar. Also great for working a flat in heavy wind. 

Also, like others have said, I would highly consider adding some support for the backrest. I'm super careful about not letting mine slam down or having people lean on it and I've still had to bring it in to have the weld touched up so that it sits level. I wish beavertail had thought of a better way to take the load off the joint. The backrest looks cool but honestly gets in the way more than anything. Probably good for resale though. 

Love everything else about the boat and the folks at Beavertail have been more than helpful whenever I need something done.


----------



## GTimmayb (Aug 22, 2015)

I've had a mosquito cc since 2018 (love it BTW it's my dream machine) 
My 2 cents: 
-Of the items you listed, if I had to do it differently, I'd would have added the step to my backrest (if you get one) as the 'floating' option starts to sag and break the hinge without support if it accidentally falls from being pinned in the up position. I ended up removing the backrest entirely. (Matts nailed my experience to a T including the legs addition)
-fly line rails (I don't have them) definitely a point of personal preference, but I'm interested in adding some to mine
-The step on the trailer combined with a side railing if you have a center console is really helpful for me getting in and out (if you're tall I suspect it's not a big deal).
-I'm in Zika's camp 100% about the power pole. For solo missions, I pole around with the fly rod in the bucket up top, power pole remote hooked on to my hip. The sequence goes: see fish, push pole to push pole holder (quietly), if needing to stop, double tap remote, then cast. Spooking a fish happens, but lot's of non-spooked shots and hook ups too.

Having said all of that, no way you can go wrong with the build of a new whip. Super excited for ya!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Loogie said:


> Gents I am ordering a Mosquito, I have a couple of questions reference some items.
> 
> Fly Line Tow Rails, yes or no? Curious what are your thoughts
> 
> ...


I know I will be repeating a lot of what other people have said here. But her his my take on my Mosquito that I have owned for 10 months now. 
I dry launch mine and I don't have boards on my tailer. I push the boat down and hope on the bow, go to the stern and fire up the motor. If I am by myself, I park the boat and then go park the truck. If someone else is with me, then they park the truck. 
I like having the backrest. I think I would like it with legs. I can climb on the platform without using the side steps and I am only 5'7". I don't like using the side steps because it does cause the boat to tip a little. But getting down at 59 years old, being able to use the back rest would be nice. My buddy has one on his Elite and it is nice. 
I had a stake out boat on my old boat. It was not as convenient as a power pole. My buddy has one on his Caimen and ever since I have fished with him, I want one on my Mosquito. The stick pin can be noisy as well and it is not as fast. But it also depends on where you are fishing. Up here in the panhandle, it is mostly hard packed sand, so you can stake out with your push pole. And like someone else here said, if I am fishing by myself and I get a fish on and there is current that is taking me toward a dock or a bar, I have actually placed a little anchor on the stern with the line draped up over the platform so I can let the anchor down and keep the boat in place while I fight the fish. That is when I would love to have a power pole. 
I am not a live bait guy either. My jump seat is plumbed for a well. But I use it for a cooler. And it helps the resale. 

Excited for you.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

I took delivery in June 2020:

Backrest/Step Up : A must IMO as it keeps you center line for stepping up/down from poling thus keeping angler on the nose happy and steady on their feet. I did not want to have to use my platform steps port/starboard which was the reason I made this addition along with the custom " bridge between the folding legs " for easy fold up from either side of boat ", this was a first for BT as far as I know after discussing with Liz/Will ". Attempted to have the backrest/Step Up redesigned to my preferences but, had a no win discussion with the aluminum fab side of BT. I believe the whole design of this addition needs to be redesigned however, what I chose to do in my case completely satisfied me and made it fully functional. Keeping joints lubricated with very little PTEF lube allows joints to move freely without bind or fault. 

Toe Kick : Everytime I have seen another skiff in the past with a toe kick I get worked up and wish I had it on my current skiff because they appear so sexy to me. It is " in some instances " functional but, for my preference it is mainly aesthetic and gives the bow some sexy lines. Some hate em...I love em and it keeps my anglers from finding the unforgiving edge of the bow during fighting/releasing fish. I always have and will always use a bucket and this manages my fly line to my liking and preference.

PowerPole : I will never go without a PowerPole unless it is directly related to a true Microskiff " minimalist designed ".
These are amazing tools and limit your movements to anchor up when in shallow situations. Slow deploy = quite operation.

Nav lights : I like them on the console away from the water line. Livorsi is going to be a personal aesthetic preference upgrade IMO.

Trailer Walkboard : If dry launching is your goal do it and don't look back. No fun walking a narrow trailer beam to grab the nose of the boat when your feet have gotten wet or muddy.

Trailer Wheels : Do your research and make the best educated decision. I chose Alum mags over galvanized.

GPS : NSS EVO 9" I have been very pleased with this and currently running FMT for out of town trips. Came from Garmin units on my previous skiffs and it is two different worlds. 

Live Well Plumb : I use my jump seat for cooler and excess storage only. I am not a live bait guy whatsoever but, if you are I would consider having this plumbed as wanting to have done after the fact may be a burden in many ways.

Hope some of this info is helpful..Feel free to reach out if you have further details to discuss. See images below for backrest/step up " custom bridge " and overall layout of mine.


----------



## ThomasHierholzer (May 30, 2019)

That color scheme is sexyyyy. I like the grab bars and the fold down legs on the backrest. Is that color matterhorn white or tan? Here's my rig.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Here is mine.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Jon Miller said:


> Walkboard not necessary on the trailer, put liquid rollers on the bunks and be very careful when you unhook the skiff. I have the Peterson trailer with my strike and dont have any issues dry launching it, my buddy had the ramlin with his mosquito and also did not have any issues dry launching without the walkboard. Neither of us have tailgate issues with


Without disrespect, the walkboard is a tool used for dry RECOVERING. If you do not dry recover, I agree that it is not needed. Mark


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

ThomasHierholzer said:


> That color scheme is sexyyyy. I like the grab bars and the fold down legs on the backrest. Is that color matterhorn white or tan? Here's my rig.
> View attachment 165508


That looks very nice, do you have the colors you used on file?


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Inshore_Inc. said:


> I took delivery in June 2020:
> 
> Backrest/Step Up : A must IMO as it keeps you center line for stepping up/down from poling thus keeping angler on the nose happy and steady on their feet. I did not want to have to use my platform steps port/starboard which was the reason I made this addition along with the custom " bridge between the folding legs " for easy fold up from either side of boat ", this was a first for BT as far as I know after discussing with Liz/Will ". Attempted to have the backrest/Step Up redesigned to my preferences but, had a no win discussion with the aluminum fab side of BT. I believe the whole design of this addition needs to be redesigned however, what I chose to do in my case completely satisfied me and made it fully functional. Keeping joints lubricated with very little PTEF lube allows joints to move freely without bind or fault.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detail, that boat is beautiful! I like the idea of nav lights on the CC, keeps wires out of the hull, just like my Hewes Redfisher.


----------



## ThomasHierholzer (May 30, 2019)

Loogie said:


> That looks very nice, do you have the colors you used on file?


Unfortunately I do not because I bought the boat barely used on facebook but it looks like there's my exact boat previously for sale on Beavertail's inventory website. Looks like:

Hull Custom Color ’Kiwi Squeeze’ 
Topside Custom Color ‘Kiwi Light’ 
Here's the link: 2020 BT Mosquito | Beavertail Skiffs


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Looks like a cover shot. Very nice


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice advice. Insulation is a good idea for CC live well and having it plumbed is nice. No way I would get a back rest with their design without the supports. It’s nice to be able to step one to platform centerline. My Chittum has a robust step with no back rest and it’s great. Never want to have to climb the sides again!


----------



## Jon Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

mwolaver said:


> Without disrespect, the walkboard is a tool used for dry RECOVERING. If you do not dry recover, I agree that it is not needed. Mark


I dry launch and recover solo all the time and don't really see the need for one IMO. Are you referring to a side mounted or center mounted? When recovering I find that I always have plenty of trailer frame to step down on after I've hooked up the winch.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Loogie said:


> Great suggestions so far, appreciate the inputs. Anyone have pictures of their cupholder on the poling platform?
> 
> I will definitely get the CC plumbed for live well, seems reasonable for resale.
> 
> ...


My suggestion here is spend the extra money for the EVO 9". There was posting over a year ago on here re: EVO vs GO models running FMT and clearly many more issues w/ FMT on GO machines or other issues w/ GO model machines. FMT website "How to" video's even suggest going w/ EVO vs GO. (You will love the "Dial-in" Feature on the EVO; especially making adjustments while running.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Jon Miller said:


> I dry launch and recover solo all the time and don't really see the need for one IMO. Are you referring to a side mounted or center mounted? When recovering I find that I always have plenty of trailer frame to step down on after I've hooked up the winch.


Without derailing, yes you can dry launch and recover without a walkboard. You can wade into the water if you really want to, or spider monkey on the trailer cross members....but that's why you get the walkboard. It's just much easier and safer, imo.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Spartan, effective boat building is smart and makes for efficiency. Adding features that minimize chances for injury, failure, fatigue or comfort should be balanced with Spartan. An athletic/fit 56 year old doing the math on length of owner ship and normal decline of abilities going into 60 should consider the trailer cat walk and other features that afford margin


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Padre said:


> Here is mine.
> View attachment 165518


Cool picture Padre! Love it!


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Guys a couple more question, thanks for all the input, appreciated. 
Does anyone have their SIMRAD mounted on top of the console vs flush in the console? I would appreciate some pics of that set up if you do.

Any pros and cons from folks that have used it on a mount vs a flush mount in the console? My Hewes has its GPS on a mount, it is easier to adjust the view.

I am concerned that with a flush mount the steering wheel would cover up the display? Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Loogie said:


> Guys a couple more question, thanks for all the input, appreciated.
> Does anyone have their SIMRAD mounted on top of the console vs flush in the console? I would appreciate some pics of that set up if you do.
> 
> Any pros and cons from folks that have used it on a mount vs a flush mount in the console? My Hewes has its GPS on a mount, it is easier to adjust the view.
> ...


My red fisher and Ranger ghost had cc with the gps mounted on a bracket. My beavertail is the first time flush mounted gps for me. Am thankful I did it. Easy to see clean and cover the boat. The guys at beavertail do a good job installing. The wheel does not get in the way. I found it stays cleaner with the flush mount.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Loogie said:


> Guys a couple more question, thanks for all the input, appreciated.
> Does anyone have their SIMRAD mounted on top of the console vs flush in the console? I would appreciate some pics of that set up if you do.
> 
> Any pros and cons from folks that have used it on a mount vs a flush mount in the console? My Hewes has its GPS on a mount, it is easier to adjust the view.
> ...


My Beavertail Mosquito has a side mounted console. I felt the CC design of the Mosquito limited the amount of room inside the boat causing a potential safety issue for me as i get older (68 now). I had my Simrad installed in a tray in front of the console and very happy w/ this set-up / design. As I went w/ a 9" NSS EVO3, I do wish I had made the tray the full width of the console but it works the way it is now great for me.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Buffalo Bob said:


> My Beavertail Mosquito has a side mounted console. I felt the CC design of the Mosquito limited the amount of room inside the boat causing a potential safety issue for me as i get older (68 now). I had my Simrad installed in a tray in front of the console and very happy w/ this set-up / design. As I went w/ a 9" NSS EVO3, I do wish I had made the tray the full width of the console but it works the way it is now great for me.
> View attachment 166203


Very nice setup sir!


----------



## ThomasHierholzer (May 30, 2019)

Hi Loogie,

I ended up mounting an Evo3 9" on top of the console with a ballzout mount because the touch screen on the Go7 was annoying me and the Evo3 has much better resolution for running FMT. 
The square puck on the ballzout mount fits perfectly between the cupholders and it's nice because I can offset the screen so that its not in the way while running but not hidden behind the steering wheel like a flush mount. The mount itself is rock solid and easily comes off during transit or when the boat is parked outside. In my opinion, it's a total game changer when your running skinny and a split second of looking down could mean hitting something.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

ThomasHierholzer said:


> Hi Loogie,
> 
> I ended up mounting an Evo3 9" on top of the console with a ballzout mount because the touch screen on the Go7 was annoying me and the Evo3 has much better resolution for running FMT.
> The square puck on the ballzout mount fits perfectly between the cupholders and it's nice because I can offset the screen so that its not in the way while running but not hidden behind the steering wheel like a flush mount. The mount itself is rock solid and easily comes off during transit or when the boat is parked outside. In my opinion, it's a total game changer when your running skinny and a split second of looking down could mean hitting something.


That's a great call. My Simrad is flush mounted console and wheel can get in the way.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

ThomasHierholzer said:


> Hi Loogie,
> 
> I ended up mounting an Evo3 9" on top of the console with a ballzout mount because the touch screen on the Go7 was annoying me and the Evo3 has much better resolution for running FMT.
> The square puck on the ballzout mount fits perfectly between the cupholders and it's nice because I can offset the screen so that its not in the way while running but not hidden behind the steering wheel like a flush mount. The mount itself is rock solid and easily comes off during transit or when the boat is parked outside. In my opinion, it's a total game changer when your running skinny and a split second of looking down could mean hitting something.


That mount looks promising and I think I’m going to try that. Can you tell me the model of That ballzout mount? 
Any issues with the connections when they get wet?
I like the fact that it’s not behind the wheel. And still get to keep the cup holders!


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I am going to mount a 9" EVO3 on a Ballzout mount, it will be the most functional.

Curious Mosquito owners, what transducer do you guys have? A shoot thru the hull or an axternal 3/1? I would like to have a water temp sensor but the shoot through the hull doesn't have that option. Is there an extra sensor you can put discretely in the transom for temp if you have an internal transducer?


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Loogie said:


> I am going to mount a 9" EVO3 on a Ballzout mount, it will be the most functional.
> 
> Curious Mosquito owners, what transducer do you guys have? A shoot thru the hull or an axternal 3/1? I would like to have a water temp sensor but the shoot through the hull doesn't have that option. Is there an extra sensor you can put discretely in the transom for temp if you have an internal transducer?


3/1 for me and very satisfied w/ it. Feel all I need where I operate in shallow waters.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I had the regular external on my mosquito and it broke at least once in the year I owned the boat. The through hole transducer‘s are nice because they are more durable, and my limited experience.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Buffalo Bob said:


> 3/1 for me and very satisfied w/ it. Feel all I need where I operate in shallow waters.


Any chance you can shoot me a picture of the mounted transducer on your transom?


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Loogie said:


> Any chance you can shoot me a picture of the mounted transducer on your transom?


will do


----------

